# my dirty little secret



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am not 
Aramis


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew it! not
Very cunning of you


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> I am not
> Aramis


Buck up, _Igneous_. It is not a bad thing to be _Aramis_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What, from the three musketeers?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe there's an Aramis in all of us...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Igneous01 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not
> ...


It's not bad to not be Aramis, either.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> I am not
> Aramis


Look carefully; he is NOT aramis.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh wait. You've noticed. I didn't notice you had noticed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

but he came back briefly


----------

